# "bang up to the elephant"



## Zareza

Hello,

bang up to the elephant

is a Victorian term originating in London in 1882, it refers to something being perfect/complete/done properly.
este un termen victorian originar din Londra în 1882 și se referă la ceva care este perfect/complet/făcut corect.

Exemple (internet):
_Let me tell you, this food is truly bang up to the elephant. Could I get the recipe?
This new house is bang up to the elephant._

Cum s-ar traduce în limba română _bang up to the elephant_ cuvânt cu cuvânt? Nu îmi dau seama ce parte de vorbire poate fi _bang up_ ca să încerc o traducere, mai ales că în dicționar este verb.

Dau totuși niște variante:

- Mâncarea este bună încât închizi elefantul la închisoare.
- Această casă nouă arată atât de bine încât explodează elefantul.

Combinația _bang up + to_ nu am găsit-o decât în expresia _bang up to date_ = la zi, actualizat, la curent, în pas cu (moda), la modă

Fiind un termen victorian mă gândesc că nu are legătură cu varianta AmE (informal) = injure someone or something; damage something.
I banged my knee up pretty badly.

Aveți vreo sugestie?


----------



## farscape

“banged up” something e destul de folosit, nu neaparat victorian  După cum ziceai, banged up my knee, my head/car bumper, toate merg ca să exprime o stricăciune.

“bang up to the elephant” sau “bang up to the Elephant and Castle Tavern” după cum scrie *aici*, nu se poate interpreta decât ca “perfect, complete, unapproachable”.

Cred ca e futil să incerci o traducere directă și apoi să reconstitui expresia în românește, ia-o ca atare, ’perfect, fără egal, nemaipomenit’, etc.


----------



## Trisia

E prima oară când văd expresia asta, sincer nu mă atrage deloc.

De acord cu farscape pentru traducere.

Cred că dacă ai contextul potrivit poți să încerci să te joci şi cu înțelesul AmEng şi să pui cuvinte altminteri negative dar folosite şi cu sensul de "nemaipomenit", ca de exemplu orecum vulgarul "belea!"


----------



## Zareza

@Trisia Există acest thread pe care îl cunoști. Se traduc „sayings and proverbs” *literal* din diverse limbi. Dorința de a înțelege o expresie literal (ca în cazul de față) nu este deloc deplasată. Mai ales că se reține mult mai ușor.

Elevul: Ce înseamnă separat fiecare cuvânt din expresia _bang up to the elephant_?
Profesorul: Nu înseamnă nimic.
Elevul:


----------



## Zareza

farscape said:


> banged up my knee, my head/car bumper, toate merg ca să exprime o stricăciune.


În engleza americană, nu în engleza britanică, după cum scrie aici.


----------



## Zareza

20 Victorian sayings that we want to bring back

Mai sus sunt 20 de expresii victoriene. Orice expresie pe care o înveți într-o limbă străină se învață mult mai ușor dacă știi ce înseamnă fiecare cuvânt, dacă o înțelegi literal.


----------



## farscape

Zareza said:


> În engleza americană, nu în engleza britanică, după cum scrie aici.


Nu mi-e clar dacă ai sesizat diferența poate subtilă: _bang someone up_ vs. _banged up something_.

Cât privește a traduce cuvânt cu cuvânt ca să-nțelegi mai bine, poate că ai dreptate... Poate ceri prea mult?

"Mai ceva ca la 'Carul cu bere' " sună mai bine [bang up to the Elephant and Castle tavern]?

Ca să fiu sincer, de ce nu întrebi pe EO care e descrierea expresie și apoi să-ncerci traducerea directă?

E o expresie obscură, înțeleg să fi făcut săpături pentru expresii ca '...and Bob's your uncle' sau 'to jump the shark' dar mă rog... 🙂


----------



## Trisia

Zareza said:


> @Trisia Există acest thread pe care îl cunoști. Se traduc „sayings and proverbs” *literal* din diverse limbi. Dorința de a înțelege o expresie literal (ca în cazul de față) nu este deloc deplasată. Mai ales că se reține mult mai ușor.
> 
> Elevul: Ce înseamnă separat fiecare cuvânt din expresia _bang up to the elephant_?
> Profesorul: Nu înseamnă nimic.
> Elevul:


Hei, cred că am cam citit pe diagonală primul mesaj, pentru că mi-a scăpat din toate tocmai dorința ta de a traduce *literal *expresia. Mea culpa.

Cred că merită să faci un thread in English Only și să afli. Am citit articolul dat de tine și again, nu mă atrage deloc expresia, cred că e cea mai aiurea din cele de acolo.

Ca idee, aș zice că ar putea să fie înțelesul lui "bang" de "precis" sau "exact". Adică așa cum o procesiune poate fi exact cum trebuie, până la existența elefantului care să aducă culoare și nu știu, excitement, așa poate fi rețeta aia, perfectă până la ultimul detaliu. Dar asta e strict ghiceală, nu țin cu dinții de interpretarea asta.

P.S. Un prof care se respectă ar zice "nu știu, dar tema ta pentru data viitoare e să afli"


----------

